# The Standard Bicycle (Miami MFG ?)



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 15, 2016)

I got this trashed bike a while ago and decided to restore it. I'm not there yet. I did do some research into it and I know that Miami made a brand named Standard. Any input?
Cheers
Reed in NJ
undergroundbicycles@gmail.com


----------



## barracuda (Nov 15, 2016)

It's a bit tricky, because there was a Standard Bicycle Manufacturing Company of Indianapolis that failed in 1893, and a Standard Bicycle Manufacturing Company of Chicago, a Remington Standard, and, of course, a Standard Bicycle Manufacturing Company of Reading which eventually became Reading Standard. There were other "Standards" as well, badged by department stores. Miami Cycle did produce a "Standard" marque, and the lovely bicycle you posted certainly has some Miami characteristics about it. I have not seen that badge nor that sprocket associated with Miami, but that means little. The catalog image doesn't seem to be a match for your bike, though.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 17, 2016)

barracuda said:


> View attachment 384081
> ...The catalog image doesn't seem to be a match for your bike, though.



I'm hoping this was a typo and you meant does, because they look identical to me.  
If you see noteworthy differences, please point them out.  
Regarding ad copy of the day, it was crazy expensive to get a drawing in printed media, and many years of changes could happen in a product before the drawing, if ever, would be changed to show them.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 17, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> If you see noteworthy differences, please point them out.




Fork crown, badge shape, sprocket shape. axle adjusters.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 17, 2016)

way cool - thanks


----------



## locomotion (Nov 17, 2016)

nice restoration, but some of the features don't seem the same from the catalogue picture
the fork is different, your frame has a seat post tightening bolt (catalogue mentions internal expander), and the rear drop-outs seem to differ.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 17, 2016)

*
Deell laptoop really tock a dump
just nowe for passed two hours ..
fear Aangelka Merrkel ....




heaving a load of prolumns ... not makink
anytink up --...      maschink been on Fritz for weeks -- have replacement machyine in closet == just need to get brother i9n-law to attach me ---------.. I type as best I can  ==- often reepeet ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, sommmmmmetines the typing is o=k- other times no

Do not know if this will even send on the line .....,, am at laast retort    .., 
*

*
Wnted to say happy Birthday t fordmike .......... could not get into that thread ............... w3ordds turned blue ......,,,,,,, tried to type   ''' fdon't need no stinky baddges  '''' .........,,, b ut it came out \'lah-TEE-nohs '/ and a picture ofg president Obama laugffing,

I AM a beeleeber in GOD == the one that hab a child named Je   .....

             can,t get JOHn to send me his addrest from sAn DIEGO ............. I need him   aDdresss .............. but no sho

*

*

if you thimk this if funny ==...... then you are throwwink me udder the but ................................. wife is pist I am sti;;l trying
to contact    .

*
MsusT Admit I have   done sinfull things inmy passed ======= but
thought worked thru and beyond that to this point.


if ths is a case of spiritual possestion ==- hab any readers seen anyting
like it on tV ?


Now in minds eye,,,,,

President O'bama smileing and sounds lke
'en-chee-LAH- daH'''


----------

